# bare boat in Croatia



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everybody,
We are planning to rent a bare boat for two weeks in Croatia, on the second and third week of Septermber 2006. 
Our idea is to sail from Zadar to Dubrovnik and back to Zadar.
Any information regarding interesting places to visit and compaies to rent from.
Any information regarding Globe Charter Ltd ?
Thanks in advance
Jorge


----------



## Mark2 (May 9, 2005)

*Croatia Charter in Sept.*

That's a long way to sail in 2 weeks, about 200 miles each way from Zadar to Dubrovnik, an average of about 28 miles per day. I suggest you go only as far as Hvar or Viz. Try Kiriacoulis who have lots of yachts from a base in Zadar. You can contact them on [email protected]


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

Consider Split to Dubrovnik and make a relaxing enjoyable 2 weeks. There is a website I recently came across that has a list of companies www.sailing-advisor.com
Keep in mind one must have a sailing and VHF license to bareboat in Croatia.
I used Sunsail, but they book up very early.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the response. We are geting on board at Sukosani. Any good suggestions to were to go from there?, We must go to Brac, to visit some relatives, after two weeks we must return to Sukosani.Thanks in advance


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

*Itinerary*

Here's the two-week itinerary we followed on a floatilla (transliteration spelling seems quite variable):
Tucepi -> Loviste -> Lumbarda -> Okukije -> Dubrovnik (ACI Marina, stayed here one day) -> Sipansa -> Polace -> Korcula -> Trpanj -> Sucuraj -> Tycepi


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello: We are sailing Croatia, out of Dubrovnik, 3rd Week of Sept. Looking for good 7 day itinerary and interesting tidbits...Also thinking of finding 1st mate who knows the area and can assist with docking. Anyone have ideas or recommendations?


----------

